# i have faith



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

that tmac will b back in 07 greater than ever and take rockets to the Western Conference Finals. He will once again be one of the most feared SG's ever again. He will demand the double team, drive into the lane and either
* alleyoops to yao/dish to yao
* Highlight dunk and posterize the opponents
* fadeaway and hit the jumper

if u need any more convincing then you need to watch this 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=589014108236811743&q=Tracy+McGrady

Note: ive watched it at least 40 something times. cant get over it


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

thats what we said before 05-06....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i have faith that we will be the shock lottery winners and get the number 1 pick :biggrin:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i have faith that we will be the shock lottery winners and get the number 1 pick :biggrin:


Nah, if that happens NEXT year, then it will mean something. Honestly, I rather have any of the top 5 picks next year than the number one pick this year.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i really dont care what happens next year, as long as it produces positive results.
_
"What they do? 
They smile in your face 
All the time they wanna take your place
The back stabbers!(Back stabbers)"_


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sucks, because i know next year would be not really a "rebuilding" year, but a transition year. We really need to do some rearranging on our roster come off season or next year before we can think about getting past the first round. I just want us to get back in the playoffs next year.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Sucks, because i know next year would be not really a "rebuilding" year, but a transition year. We really need to do some rearranging on our roster come off season or next year before we can think about getting past the first round. I just want us to get back in the playoffs next year.


Yeah, the Rockets are gonna have to get back into the playoffs before they become a team that can contend in the playoffs. If we make a lot of key changes this offseason then getting to the WCF will be extremly difficult, so like you said, just getting into the playoffs with a solid record would be great to me.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a question...

Yeah, I "just wanna make the playoffs", too...but what's the point of "just making the playoffs" if you know you cannot contend for the Championship? Who wants to be the stepping stone for the team that eventually wins it all?? That stinks just as much as being a lottery team, in my humble opinion.

Granted, someone has to lose the games so that a winner is named. But, I don't see the practicality of preparing a team to "just make the playoffs", when the real prize is the Championship.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

As a fan I'll be happy for the Rockets just to make the playoffs.

But the Rockets' team approach should be one entirely different. As the actual team Houston should try to win every game it plays in with the mentality that it has a shot at a title. Every team should have that mentality, but in all reality, the NBA championship comes down to only a handful of teams (if that) every year and it normally takes more than one improved season to step into that NBA title contention.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

chn353 said:


> * alleyoops to yao/dish to yao
> * Highlight dunk and posterize the opponents
> * fadeaway and hit the jumper
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=589014108236811743&q=Tracy+McGrady



Hey man!!!!! You copied that link from my from my signature?!?!?!?!? :curse:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that video on google has the most horrible music ever...Its 100X better without it...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

dude we all said the exact same stuff during the summer and look what happened. How about we all just wait until the next season and then we could all get our high hopes up.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> that video on google has the most horrible music ever...Its 100X better without it...


ha no it wouldnt, the song is a perfect fit for the video


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i dunno, i could have picked a few better songs off the top of my head but thats just me! lol

I still love the video though! :banana:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Hey man!!!!! You copied that link from my from my signature?!?!?!?!? :curse:



lol calm down.. i didnt copy it from your sig. i jus went to google videos and watched all the tmac clips and that happened to be the best 1


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

lets just get everyone back healthy next year, and hopefully things will take care of themselves from there.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol calm down.. i didnt copy it from your sig. i jus went to google videos and watched all the tmac clips and that happened to be the best 1


on the note of sigs, what's with yours?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

my sig is how lebron and yao will be the future of the nba, as they'll dominate every1 especially after kobe, tmac, shaq, and those superstars retire


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> *my sig is how lebron and yao will be the future of the nba*, as they'll dominate every1 especially after kobe, tmac, shaq, and those superstars retire


noooooo you dont say lol


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> noooooo you dont say lol



i was replying to gotham


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

chn353 said:


> lol calm down.. i didnt copy it from your sig. i jus went to google videos and watched all the tmac clips and that happened to be the best 1



Yeah i knew it was something like that, and it is really the only good video on google


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

btw have you seen the kobe video?.. its preety good too.. but its no 13 in 35


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7714778898738622944&q=kobe+bryant&pl=true


and this video is good: its like yao's blocks compilation. some of his blocks are monsterous check it out.. i guarantee u'll like it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JEpCXvjuAE&search=yao ming


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

McGrady, done with his role as Orville Redenbacher, stood at midcourt with a microphone in his hand.

"I promise," he said, "next year it's gonna get better."


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/3806164.html


----------

